# Choctaw Crappie



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Not a bad day on the Choctaw today with my snowbird buddy Ron fron Kansas. I drove the boat and he pointed out the spot that had the fish. Fished back off the river in clear water using jigs and minnows. Put 32 in the box and released a few. We may have limited out had we stayed long enough. We fished 4 hours, got tired, and had to clean all these fish so that was enough for the day. 
First fish was a big'un caught by Ron, almost 14 3/4 inches that weighed 2 lb 4 oz. Only fish from this spot so we moved. I drove the boat and Ron followed his nose and pointed the way to a honey hole.

3 - 14 to 15 inches, one just short of 14.75, 2 lb 4 oz. first fish of the day caught by Ron and the only fish from that spot
8 - 13 to 14 inches
5 - 12 to 13 inches
10 - 11 to 12 inches
3 - 10 to 11 inches
2 - 9 to 10 inches
1 - 8 to 9 inches

32 total

Several less than 10 inches were released.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome mess of slabs there, nice work!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Excellent Walt!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of crappie.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Heck yeah. Nice mess of fish!


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Very, very nice. One of my favorite fish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice Can I borrow Ron? 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Good post and good eating.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I made that long trip to Talquin yesterday and apparently shoulda went to the river. Dang ya'll sure enough tore them up!!! Good job Walt!


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice! Where did yall put in at?


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice haul, my favorite freshwater fish!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*launch*

Launched at Black Creek Lodge, $4 fee. There are several commercial ramps along co hwy 3280 on the river.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch!!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope you can remember the location of all those spots! Great catch. Sea-r-cy


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Robert: You bet.....won't forget that spot. Got some good reference points.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice catch river does still have fish in it got find out where to drop your hooks though


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of slabs & great table-fare


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Man bet that was a blast! nice


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of slabs


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Although a follow-up trip to 'the spot' put 17 nice'uns in the cooler (ran out of bait again), the spot produced only 2 small bream today. I was the only rig in the parking lot at Black Creek Lodge. I wonder why? After 3 hours looking for other spots and a little sleet falling I decided just maybe this was not a good day for crappie. When I got back to the landing there was an Alabama rig parked. I bet these folks went looking for specks which makes a lot more sense.

I remember in the late 40's and early 50's the colder and more miserable the weather got the more speck anglers you would see trolling red head and white body lures with 1.5 to 5 or 10 hp kickers just putt putting along. I can't remember the name of the bait, but anything with a red head and white body was the go to bait for trolling. Bait casters with black fiber line would freeze due to water in the line. When "cat gut" (nylon ) line came about that was a revolution in fishing line. In those days there were no limits that I can remember. These days you don't see much of this type angler and you don't see boxes full of speckled trout and reds either. In fact a limit of keepers is time for a celebration


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Beautiful mess of crappie. Way to go!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Just a few - 02/10/14*

Poked around for about 3 hours after a later morning start out of Black Creek Lodge. Only one rig in the parking lot which is usually not a good omen. This proved to be correct, but what a beautiful day to be on the water with good frends. We managed to box 7 nice big'uns and tossed a bass When we got back to the landing there were a couple of other rigs parked and a boat came in as we were preparing for a cook-out in the picnic area. Not a fish, he reported.
We set-up the cooking equipment and proceeded to have a scrumptious meal of crappie and a few bream brought from home (just in case). Forgot to take some pictures for the feast as I was the cook. Burned most of the hush puppies so the fish in the creek got a meal too. Got some good fish pictures though.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good job Walt, nice pics!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of crappie, some fine eating


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

FishWalton strikes again...good report and great pictures!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice looking specs there FW! Those paper mouths are some of the best eatin' fresh water fish - fo sho! Nice job...and good job fattening up the minnows that the crappie will eat!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice pics! Those are some nice slabs good job!


----------

